# Injured pigeon found – what do we do?



## MickeyLou (Oct 27, 2018)

Hello, 
I spotted a wild (no tag or markers) pigeon curled up near my front gate, clearly injured as he was very approachable. I've gently captured him and he's now sat in a box with a towel over it, near the radiator to keep warm. He's very still, but alert, and when he did try to move, it appears his right wing is broken or at the very least, sore, although he could flap it a little. 
I've made an electrolyte solution and put it in the box with him. 
He's very fluffy, so I think he's a young bird, although it seems an odd time of year to have a young pigeon. 
I'm in Halifax in Yorkshire (UK) and the only place I could take him is the RSPCA, which is closed. 
Any suggestions as to how to help this little one much appreciated. 
Thank you.
Mickey


----------



## Cazzabella (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi Mickey, he does seem like a young bird, we found one in August ,at least tho he wasn't badly injured I think he just hurt his legs when he fell out of his nest, we looked on the internet on how to feed him which we did and he became very tame, the only thing I can suggest that if you can take him to the vets. Organisations that you think would help don't seem to be bothered about pigeons.I can't give you much advice as I'm so new to this just make sure he gets food and water, maybe too you will keep him as a pet, we are in Doncaster so not far from you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Cazzabella, vet would be the best as long as you make sure to tell them it is your pet, so he wont be euthanized by an uncaring person. Our beloved Phoebe was a feral who had a broken wing but she recovered nicely and was the best pet and family member we have ever had. There are also special rescue organizations in UK, Pigeon Protection and Rescue, who may be able to help. Just please ask questions. Our local “ rescue” merely euthanizes most birds including pigeons because they dont see them as “ wildlife.” Thank you for rescuing the pigeon.
https://m.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/
They also have a website, if you are not on facebook.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo? If he is still young, he might not know how to eat by himself and will need to be fed.


----------



## MickeyLou (Oct 27, 2018)

*Pigeon update*

Hey everyone.
Thank you so much for the messages. 
Pigeon update: I had to be at work in London today, so pigeon has come with me. He's safe and warm in a box by a radiator at my boyfriend's house. He seems stronger and less frantic, although I can't work out if he's eaten/had anything to drink.
We're going to keep an eye on him. Work commitments in various parts of the country mean the soonest we can take him to anyone is Tuesday.
I haven't taken a photo, because he gets a bit freaked out if he's out from under the towel shelter for very long, but he's big enough that I reckon he knows how to eat/drink by himself.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can check from his droppings if he is eating or not. If it's brown and plenty, then you know he is eating. If bright green and creamy, then he is producing starvation droppings and not eating.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They can be a good size and still be too young to know how to eat on his own. Until they leave the nest and the parents show them, then they have no idea, as the parents have fed them up to that point. A picture would help a lot.


----------



## MickeyLou (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh, thanks Marina – I think that means he's eating. He's doing lots of droppings, and they're white with a brown centre. 
I'll see if Gary (my other half) can take a photo this evening. I'm back up to Yorkshire now.


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey there i found a pigeon(black dove) he is cut by ceiling fan his feather is cutted and also some wounds of cutting are there on the body side of feather so i take him with me what can i do to recover him or how to stop bleeding from feather and body and what can i apply so he recover and his life gone safe , i clean his body and feather from a very little warm water but bleeding is not stopped i live in india and the part of the country i used to live is there no doctors or hospital for animal or birds plz reply fast and give out some home remides so i make save his life


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've read that flour can be used to stop bleeding. Put some direct pressure on the wound. Can you start your own thread? Will get more responses. A photo will also help.


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks for reply and and i am really don't know how to start new thread so for suggestion or for any help i use to comment and after a research on you tube i apply the turmeric powder and mustard oil paste on the wounds and put him in a box so he don't move much so his wings not get hurted and also make some holes to pass air and he remained safe from cold also , any suggestion is welcomed


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Re the bird who flew into a fan, our beloved Phoebe had flown into a fan but recovered. If you could pls post a photo people can make better suggestions re any injuries. Hope the bird is ok soon. Our bird was nearly decapitated and had a broken wing so needed stitches from a vet, antibiotics, and a pain med for a while but recovered well. Is your bird eating and drinking?


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Now time he looks fine and he is sleeping in his box when i take him to clean his injury i take out some photos and today i also think to give him a mixture of salt , sugar and water to drink i read on internet this solution help him to recover soon and there is no animal doctor in my city so i have to take care of him on my own ; actually i rescue him from a government office he lay down there so i take him with me to cure his wounds hope he will get well soon


----------



## MickeyLou (Oct 27, 2018)

*rescued pigeon update*

Hello there. 
Just a little pigeon update: Cliff continued to eat well and get better and has now gone to a London wildlife sanctuary with a strict no-kill policy to be with some pigeon pals. 
We're going to miss him! But I've got a cat and my fella's got a bulldog, so it's best for Cliff that he's headed to somewhere safe. 
Thanks again for all your advice. 
Mickey


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am glad to hear Cliff has a sanctuary home. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

MickeyLou said:


> Hello there.
> Just a little pigeon update: Cliff continued to eat well and get better and has now gone to a London wildlife sanctuary with a strict no-kill policy to be with some pigeon pals.
> We're going to miss him! But I've got a cat and my fella's got a bulldog, so it's best for Cliff that he's headed to somewhere safe.
> Thanks again for all your advice.
> Mickey


Could you post the contact details of the London wildlife sanctuary? We get people from that area from time to time with similar pigeon issues and it will be nice to make a list of places that accept pigeons and have a no-kill policy, so we can refer them there in the future.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Friend John, great suggestion.


----------

